# Illustration noir ipod classique 80go



## cortex49 (23 Octobre 2008)

Bonjour,

Bon ba voila j'ai un ipod classique 80go et dans cover flow (ipod) il y a certaine illustration d'album qui sont toutes noire alors que dans itunes les illustration s'affichent comme il faut.

Donc si vous avez des solutions je suis preneur.

Merci d'avence


----------



## Bigbenr (23 Octobre 2008)

J'ai jamais eu ce problème, mais c'est peut-être le format des illustrations qui pose problème et bug sur le iPod, compare-en des qui passent et des qui passent pas....


----------



## MaToNu (24 Octobre 2008)

Oui je vois ton problème, j'ai eu plus ou moins la même chose, pour réparer c'est tout simple, tu dois faire un clique droit sur une chanson, n'importe laquelle, et tu cliques sur obtenir les illustrations des albums (sur itune)
Si ça ne marche toujours pas, j'vois pas quoi faire :S


----------



## rovi (24 Novembre 2008)

... Cela ne parait pas aussi simple... J'ai le même problème avec un iPod Classic 160Go... Pour quelques albums (achetés sur iTunes ou de CD's que j'ai importé dans iTunes) les images sont OK dans iTunes, mais noir dans l'iPod... Plus bizar encore, si je mets ces mêmes albums sur mon iPod nano 2G, les images sont corrects... Cela me semble un bug dans l'iPod classic, non? Ou est-ce quelqu'un a une idée...


----------



## cortex49 (28 Février 2009)

il faut restaurer l'Ipod et après ça marche impec


----------

